
Languages as Libraries - shawndumas
http://blog.racket-lang.org/2011/03/languages-as-libraries-pldi-2011.html
======
swah
From the title, reminded of a blog post by one of the Fogcreek guys:
[http://blog.bitquabit.com/2009/05/20/your-language-
features-...](http://blog.bitquabit.com/2009/05/20/your-language-features-are-
my-libraries/)

------
SingAlong
This is the actual chapter about it from the guide <http://docs.racket-
lang.org/guide/languages.html>

Co-incidentally, I was tinkering with Racket this afternoon and completed
their Quick Intro tutorial. Racket's centralized library distribution system
PLaneT gives Racket a good environment. Coming from the ruby world, that means
a lot to me.

Anybody who wants to start with Racket, even with no prior programming
experience would need just the docs and nothing else. Racket has excellent and
detailed docs. More-over their quick intro skims thru racket by teaching you
to create some super-simple 2D graphics (think circles and squares).

